# Jewel Jewel Jewel!



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

I love taking pictures of my Jewel (rescue toy poodle/shih-tzu) so I thought I'd just start a thread so I could post them here when I have new ones. =)

This is Jewel Sunday morning waiting for the scrambed eggs to cook! She gets some on her kibble when I make them on the weekend and she KNOWS IT!










This is Jewel this morning I'm working on my banding skills after watching a video in another thread. It's even more fun that I got these coloured bands at the dollar store on Sunday. 










Some of you may notice she got a haircut between Sunday morning and Monday morning, she was freezing this morning, I had to wrap her in a blankie while I did her bands.


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

She is very sweet! A real jewel, as are you for rescuing her!


----------



## Ryker's_Mom (Mar 21, 2012)

Beautiful dog and I'm so happy you rescued. She seems a natural at posing


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Kudos to you for rescuing a needy pooch. It's the best feeling in the world knowing you saved a pup and gave them a great forever home.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you for rescuing her...she is precious! I can see both breeds in her...have fun!


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

o my goodness she IS a Jewel!
she is looking so expectantly at you when you're doing the eggs  love it!

love how you can see the poodley and shih bits all in there... weird isnt it!


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Jewel totally knows what the camera is, we did a group picture at work (Jewel comes to the office everyday with me) and in every shot she was looking right at the camera! 

I have some cute pictures on my cell phone I wanted to show you guys but I'm having trouble finding the micro-card adapter. Yes I'm one of those people!


----------



## qtpoodle (Jan 15, 2012)

She's so cute. She looks more like a poodle. I like her topknot.


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

*More Pics!*

Jewel's topknot is my reason for living!! I found the microcard, yay more pictures!

This is one I took in the yard at work, she's totally posing for me in the tire.










This is her and the only cat allowed in her presence, Crash the shop cat.










She was so excited when her booster seat got delivered, then she found out it meant she was strapped in! The horrors!! 










Aaaand this is her hair this morning!! I get up early for this. =) Who needs sleep when you could do your dog's hair??


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

*New Coat!*

My sister bought Jewel this reversible coat at Winners, my mom took this picture because she loves how big it makes Jewel look and then there's her little bum hanging out the end. I like the other side better, it's purple plaid!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

She is a doll. Hard to believe someone did not want that little baby... I think she looks more poodle than shih tuz too. I have a friend with the same mix and it looks just like a black maltese. You just never know what a mix is going to be like, but with that mix you can't lose on cuteness...I have one of each, a poodle and a shih tuz.


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

*Snow Storm this weekend!*

Jewel under a tree (those stand/stays come in handy!) 









She's starting to wonder about this walk...









She hears birds!!









Home! Time to clean off the snow balls.


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Sorry I've been gone for awhile, but the good news is I got a foster dog!
Her name is Mimi and she's not a poodle. =)


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Mimi is so cute and the perfect playmate for Jewel!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Jewel is such a cutie doll. She looks so put together. I love it that she has companion with her. Looks like she is being a good hostess.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Jewel is absolutely adorable! Love all the pictures!


----------



## LoveMyDogs (Jun 13, 2012)

She is a beautiful little Jewel indeed!


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Jewel is being a great hostess! She loves having Mimi around to play with and just as I hoped having another dog around has motivated Jewel into chewing which should help her teeth.

She'll be sad when Mimi finds a home but it gives me high hopes from the Mini Poodle I'm planning on getting!


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

I don't know how it happened but I ended up with another foster!! Still not a poodle so I'm not tempted. Here's a couple pictures of Humphrey with the girls, doesn't he look huge next to the tiny girls? He's about 16-17lbs.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Awwwww....they looked wiped out together. So cute!!!!


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Well I've been gone a few months but things have been CRAZY! Humphrey got adopted, then Bailey (basset hound) came to stay with us. Then she got adopted and Sophie (chihuahua) came. Then Sophie got adopted and I took Jewel & Mimi (who was still with us after THREE months) to the lake for a few days. And just last night Mimi went for a trial stay at her possible new home. PHEW!! 

Jewel's very tired after busy summer of helping dogs in need so I'm trying really hard to not put her in an upcoming OB trial. Also very tempted to find myself a poodle as a "keeper" second dog.

Pictures from the lake!


----------



## MzChristine (Aug 30, 2012)

What a multi-talented girl you have.. busy caring for dogs in need AND modeling! From the photos, she looks like she's great at both


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

What an angel you and Jewel are helping all those dogs in need. I hope a very special poodle comes your way soon. Looking at Jewel's happy pampered face lets me know that will be one luckyoodle.


----------



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

CT Girl said:


> What an angel you and Jewel are helping all those dogs in need. I hope a very special poodle comes your way soon. Looking at Jewel's happy pampered face lets me know that will be one luckyoodle.


I know it's a typo, but I love the word "luckyoodle." Imma find a way to use it every day! LOL


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow, Jewel is one busy pup! Love the pictures at the lake! Very cute!
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## Tuffcookie (Dec 22, 2010)

Jewel is so cute!  My other dog, besides Gracie, was a Shih Tzu mix that I took in. They are so loving and loyal. Unfortunately, I had to have my Dudley put down last Oct. Bless you for giving Jewel such a good home.

Cindy


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

I loved each and every photo in this thread! total cuteness!


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

*Update*

Again I've fallen behind on this! Seriously come on self, get with it!! Let me tell you guys what happened to poor little Jewel, she's ended up with a big lug of a foster dog. *sigh* She's just give give give, except when she gets mad and bites him in the face. lol

Jettsen came to us from a reservation spay/neauter clinic up North. He was found living as a stray with quills in his face and a broken leg!! There were volunteers from a lot of rescue groups volunteering up there but our group was the only one with enough funds to take on his medical bills. But our director was having trouble finding a foster home to take him, I was his LAST chance. I am two hours from our base and foster small dogs. 

I have spent about 15 hours driving this dog to vet apts and missed 4 days of work. His leg had to be amputated and he had to have broken teeth pulled as well. He has been a labour of love. He's been the only one I've been tempted to keep but Jewel hates him. He is 43lbs now, he's put on more than 10lbs. 

He was so shy and scared when he got here but he has blossomed. My mom almost cried when she saw the way he hunched over for my dad, like he expected to get hit and was just going to take it. Now he wags his tail at men. 

Now on to the pictures!!

Pre-surgery - Jettsen



















This is Miley I had her a couple weeks but it was too much so I asked them to move her. The vet said she was going through a false pregnancy.










Not even two weeks after she moved to a new foster home THIS happened!!










Jewel says, "Mom stop taking pictures of the fosters, I'm the pretty one."










It Snowed!









Jettsen - Post Surgery


















Jettsen has a girlfriend!!


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Festive Pictures!




































Hmm, was that enough pictures?


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I just read the entire thread  
Great photos and what wonderful a wonderful person you are for fostering all those dogs. 
PS - the last photo looks like a perfect Christmas card!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

:adore::adore:WOW! Kudos to you! I just read this thread from the beginning and I think you are a very busy,giving, person! Jewel is adorable & Jettson is a brave survivor! Good Work! Loved your pix and your story I'm now 'fan' so keep on adding more!!!!!!:five::five::five:


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Lily's-Mom said:


> I just read the entire thread
> Great photos and what wonderful a wonderful person you are for fostering all those dogs.
> PS - the last photo looks like a perfect Christmas card!


I love that picture too and thought the same thing! 

You could sell it and raise money for your rescue group! 
If not this year then get geared up for next year. 

I love the thought of fostering! I have helped with rescues in the past, my mpoo was great with them. Helping teach them manners and helping them learn that toys were fun and such. Blessings to you and Jewel for your work in this labour of love.


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you everyone!! I love fostering and hope I have the time and space to keep it up after I get my own second dog.

That last picture is actually going to be christmas cards! My friend has her own dog grooming salon and every year does a picture for the card. Jewel's been in the card two years in a row now because she's a good model. So many of the dogs were looking back at the camera or trying to stand but Jewel just sat like a good girl and looked where she was told.


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Time for an update! Ummmm, I got another foster! Hahaha. Try to hold in the surprise! I really tried to hold back, honest I did! But with Christmas coming up less people are taking fosters. And wait till you hear this sob story!

They think maybe she was clipped by a car because she wandered into a yard and was acting confused then layed down and started giving birth right on the snow! By the time the rescue people got there some of the puppies had already passed away (they think they were a bit early too), some were still alive and she was still going at it! Off to the vets on the double!! Over the next few days her puppies passed away until just one was left, all this time I as following her story on our Provincial Rescue Network and asked my rescue if we could take her. Next day we told them we would take her on and they told us the last puppy had passed away in the middle of the night. Argh! 

Of course I told them to still send me Momma because this is "Up North" where if they can't find placement for these dogs with other rescues they go back to being "Community dogs" and I didn't want her out there running stray getting knocked up again after what had just happened to her! So you see I really had no choice here.

Then we set up transport and I was almost at the meeting place when I got a call from my rescue that the person driving Momma had been in a car accident! She was okay but someone else had passed away at the scene and she was too shaken to keep driving, NO KIDDING!! Argh! More bad luck for momma! 

She finally got here about 11:00pm Monday night. Phew, until the transport guy opened the back of his truck I had only seen a picture of her face so didn't know what to expect. She's a cutie, nice brindle! 

Jettsen for the first 24 hours thought he was in heaven, but now realizes she's staying, she's eating food and she's taking up affection. He's sulking and acting out now. Silly boy.

Okay, enough yaking! Here's pictures of her!

Can you see her sway back?? I hope that heals.









Brindle!










Face










A tale of two fosters










Jewel & her mini Jewel shall rule them all!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

MollyMuiMa said:


> :adore::adore:WOW! Kudos to you! I just read this thread from the beginning and I think you are a very busy,giving, person! ....Loved your pix and your story I'm now 'fan' so keep on adding more!!!!!!:five::five::five:


_Me too!_ How did I miss this thread?!::confused2: Well, I won't now, I am addicted! And SO appreciative of your rescue work, *KristaLynn*. New fan, major admirer, and thankful for what you do and share.:thumb:


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I too had missed most of this thread! I love you and your family. May many, many blessing come your way. Thanks you for the work you are doing.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Your narraration cracks me up! I'm so intrigued by your stories of saving all these dogs! Your work is very appreciated- Thank you!

Don't stay away so long now, ok?


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

I second all of the wonderful sentiments expressed and add mine to the pile! lol
I will be sending lots of positive thoughts and healing energy to your foster furbabies and your beautiful Jewel and mini Jewel! (I loved the pic) 

Working with rescues takes dedication and stamina so you are wonderful for being there for these angels. 

Blessings to you all and have a great holiday season!


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone! I love fostering so much that I'm actually thinking of pushing back getting my poodle so I can keep this up. These guys keep me so busy! 

Jettsen's in the middle of 6 weeks obedience class right now, hoping that will make him more adoptable. To me he's super adoptable but he's a black dog with a disability so I have to be realisitic.

Chloe's getting more confidence but is so focused on food it's making me crazy!! She's always looking for food, stealing food/chews, trying to get in my pockets, up on tables etc etc. I know she didn't get regular meals before now so it's understandable and I'm hoping that a couple weeks of regular meals will help calm that food panic. I believe this is a dog that would eat herself sick at this point.

This weekend I got to take Jewel & Jettsen off-leash running together for the first time, hilarious!! I wish I could have gotten pictures for you guys but I had Chloe on a leash and I don't think she'd ever been on one before, we were wrapped up like a Christmas present. Jewel was NOT going to let Jettsen run fast, further, harder or longer than her. Doesn't matter that he's 4 times her size. Her legs were little blurs.

Here she is last night, center of the bed = center of the world?


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Well my rescue is having a "festive foster photo" contest and the best photo as voted by our facebook followers wins a gift basket! Last night was the big photo shoot! I had my friend come over to wrangle dogs for me.

Jettsen's contest photo!









Chloe's contest photo!









Jewel can't be entered in the contest but she's such a good model I couldn't help taking a bunch of pictures of her. All her different shots too about as much time as getting one good shot of the fosters! 

Jewel & Santa









Jewel being naughty!









Jewel's the tree??









Jewel & the wreath


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*KrystaLynn*: Jettsen's and Chloe's pictures sure look like winners to me! And Jewel's too, eligible or not. Is there a way I can cast a vote?? Good luck!!:clover::santaclaus:


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks!! For sure, that would be awesome if you voted for one of them! You need to have a facebook account then just search for New Hope Dog Rescue.
Maybe this link will take you right there? https://www.facebook.com/newhoperescue?fref=ts

Like the rescue and then wait for them to post the pictures. Today was the deadline to have the pictures in so I don't know if voting will start this weekend or Monday.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

KristaLynn said:


> Thanks!! For sure, that would be awesome if you voted for one of them! You need to have a facebook account then just search for New Hope Dog Rescue.
> Maybe this link will take you right there? https://www.facebook.com/newhoperescue?fref=ts
> 
> Like the rescue and then wait for them to post the pictures. Today was the deadline to have the pictures in so I don't know if voting will start this weekend or Monday.


_Yup_, the link you supplied got me there! :happy: I'll watch for the photos to go up. Gee, how will I ever decided between Jettsen's and Chloe's photos?! :decision:Well, I'll make good use of the waiting time to do so. Thanks, you can count on my vote for one of your delightful rescues!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

KristaLynn said:


> Thanks!! For sure, that would be awesome if you voted for one of them! You need to have a facebook account then just search for New Hope Dog Rescue.
> Maybe this link will take you right there? https://www.facebook.com/newhoperescue?fref=ts
> 
> Like the rescue and then wait for them to post the pictures. Today was the deadline to have the pictures in so I don't know if voting will start this weekend or Monday.


*KristaLynn*: I'm not FB savvy, but I am determined! I haven't seen the contest photos posted on the rescue site yet.:confused2: I don't want to miss the chance to vote!:sad: If you think of it, and you can, would you post again when the contest photos are up? I'll keep checking the page, I really want to cast my vote!! Thanks much!:happy:


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

No worries, it sounds like they're going to post the pictures tonight!

I think I might be crazy but I'm thinking about another foster. Iiiiiinsane! A shelter has contacted us asking for help because they're so full they're going to have to start putting dogs down just for space not for health. Being Christmas a lot of our foster homes aren't taking on any more dogs, on the other hand I'm staying home for the holiday and just running down the street to my mom's for a few hours at a time. I have my eye on a Min Pin if no one else steps up to the plate.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Bless your enormous heart!..........................


p.s. you have my vote too! resent::santaclaus:resent:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

KristaLynn said:


> ...it sounds like they're going to post the pictures tonight!


*KristaLynn*: I just voted!!_ Woohoo!!_:happy: Any dog you foster is an automatic winner, but good luck all the same.:thumb:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I voted!!!!


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for your votes but we lost to some cute little dog. Darn it.

Well I didn't get the Min Pin, she got adopted and I still have both Jettsen & Chloe! I'm so surprised. I expected to have Jettsen for awhile but I expected Chloe to get snapped up.

But we've been keeping busy!!

Look what my sister got me for Christmas off Etsy.









I helped with the transport of a husky named Silver, her owners took her to the vet to have her put down for not getting along with their small terrier. She's only a year old!!









I discovered that all the dogs have great recall so now we go off-leash running every day.




































And here's some great shots of Chloe & Jettsen at an adoption even last weekend. Chloe did try to do some shoplifting but otherwise they were both great!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Gosh...I hope they find a forever home soon! They certainly look happy with you though!!!!!


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Well it finally happened - we had an adoption! JETTSEN went to his new home on Friday!!! I'm just about crying just typing this, my Jetty-jube-jube has found his forever home! He has a Mom & Dad and a beagle sister and lots of human cousins to love him too. It all happened so fast as these things tend to as the new family can't wait to get their new dog and usually I'm happy with that as there's always another dog waiting to be saved but with Jettsen it was too fast for me. I'm still looking for him in the house, still saying his name and still missing him. Chloe is also missing her big boy, it's very sad to see, I hope she gets adopted soon as I think that might be all that gets her over this since he was here before her and she's never known my house without him.

But on the day he left I couldn't sit around an cry like I wanted as there was a dog sitting at a vet clinic 30 minutes away waiting for me to come save him. That's right, I had about 2 hours between Jettsen leaving and Ryder coming in. And Ryder's a puppy!! I didn't know that until the vet tech brought him out for me, I've never had a puppy before!! Even Jewel was an adult when I got her. He's about 6 months old but he's having trouble with potty training because he's 12 pounds and doesn't want to go out in the snow.

Jewel is not pleased with the puppy. Not. Pleased. 

Last picture of Jettsen & Chloe outside









Chloe's going to miss this the most I think










Jewel's new lounge chaise









New foster- Ryder!









Ryder sleeping on my legs (his fav spot)


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*KristalLnn*: I am so happy to hear Jettsen is finally in a forever home!! YAY! And how lucky wee little Ryder has come into your safe care. Oh my, the joys of potty training in the winter! I hope he'll catch on soon, if not willingly. So dear Jewel is not on-board with this new interloper yet, huh? I know you'll work things out in short order. You have an _amazing _way with dogs, the love your heart holds for them is contagious. Jewel will likely soon accept Ryder's presence. She knows she's still the queen of your heart. It must have been so bittersweet to send Jettsen off! Wonderful what you do, just _wonderful!_!:love2:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So happy Jettsen has found his forever home! Poor little Jewel's nose is bent now, but I bet she'll soon be showing lil Ryder the ropes! He's a cutie! You won't have him long I bet!
Good Luck with 'Puppy Training'.LOL!


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Well as expected I didn't have Ryder long! He was adopted on Saturday...and a few hours later I had another foster!! Ahhh yes, those few hours of peace was really all I needed anyways.

There was some serious plotting going on with this foster let me tell you! They got me a standard poodle puppy!!! Here's River! Approx 14 weeks.




























Jewel says, "I'm still your favorite poodle right Mom? You don't love him right Mom?"









Lots of chortling about me foster failing, they think they had me with this one. Joke's on them!! Kandansk just had Mini Poodles born yesterday and I'm on the list BABY!! Hahahaha!! 4 girls and 1 boy so a darn good chance of me getting a performace girl. So sadly River & Chloe will be my last fosters for awhile.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

River is lovely - I somehow don't think he will be with you long. Congratulations on your new pup!


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Well River's been adopted, not surprised. A lovely couple who just this summer drove down in the US to rescue a black female standard (spayed) came to get him. It was love at first sight for those two poodles! River never even noticed me leave.

Chloe has an adoption pending, 3rd time's the charm?? 

And I'm trying really hard not to take in another foster but there's a deaf dog that needs a calm place to go so if she still needs me after Chloe gets adopted she'll likely come to me. I am weak. WEAK!!

Hahaha and today my new puppy is 17 days old.


(picture is River laying on my lap telling me he's not too big to be a lapdog)


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

You are so kind hearted. I don't know how you do it. I give you lots of credit for fostering those babies. Thank you.


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi KrystalLynn, I know what you mean about being weak when it comes to saying no to fosters. Since I have gotten my Angel, I have not brought any fosters in, but it has been tough at times to say no. But I want her to feel more settled in before I bring another dog in. I think she will make a great teacher dog when all is said and done as she is so calm. But her well being comes first. 

I know the long hours and love that you put into these babies and you have my admiration. 

Keep the pics coming especially when your new baby or babies come home. 

Blessings on you and your house!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Good for River! And a HUGE thanks to you for your gigantic, supersized, humongous heart!!! If the world was filled with people like you, with hearts like yours, all dogs would be well loved and not abandoned or abused!
THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!
p.s. Did I say THANK YOU?


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Wow, you are a one-woman doggie rescue club! Congratulations!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*KristaLynn*: There is more goodness in you very eyelashes than most people altogether! ! What an inspiration you, and what an_ amazing_ contribution you make to the welfare of so many dogs; _thank you!_ I feel like I could throw you a parade and have a statue made of your likeness, for now though, I celebrate each and every successfully placement you make and your new pup. So good to know you're out there! Rescue rocks, and so do you!:cheers2:


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you for your kind words everyone! I do love fostering and know I will struggle with an empty house while waiting for my puppy to come. Abby has found a foster home with a vet student!! So great for her to have someone with medical training!

Chloe is leaving me tomorrow!! Why does it always happen so fast? My little monkey-face has been here four months and then just like that, gone! I'll be crying on the drive home but thankfully the breeder posted new puppy pictures last night so that will keep me going for a bit!


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Well it's done, my house is an empty lonely place with just Jewel and I. What do most people do with the space under the kitchen table if not have a big foster kennel there??

I'm trying to keep busy but it's so odd to come home and not have to open kennels, greet dogs and take them out. I hope I can stay sane this next month and not end up filling crates with stuffed dogs or something like that.

Attached picture is from the last morning with Chloe also known as Monkey-face and Cookie Monster.


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

Holy smokes! You are a very kind generous person! I've heard of foster parents but you take the puppy dog award! You have so much kindness in your heart to take in these homeless babies. I've just finished ready through this thread and I look forward to hearing about your next addition!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Lea said:


> Holy smokes! You are a very kind generous person!


You've got that right! She is a gem, and an outstanding canine guardian angel for many!:angel2:


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Well fate desided not to let me suffer that empty house too long! My friend and fellow foster was at her acerage this weekend, driving lonely dirt roads with her dogs when she saw a moose with twin calves. She stopped to take a picture and found a dog in the ditch. In the middle of no where. Looking like this!!!!









Of course she took her home and tried to clean her up a bit.









We named her Lucy (a girly form of lucky) and she came to stay with me because she was a bit scared of my friend's big bouncy dogs.

Jewel was happy to just let Lucy rest.









Thankfully she only had to stay with me a few days before another foster home in the city opened up for her. I see a few vet trips and a lot of TLC in her future and it's just a bad time for me with the puppy coming and not being able to get time off work right now for all the vet visits she'd need.

But we did manage to get a few more matts off before she left.









It makes me so mad!!! She was such a sweet little girl, she wagged her tail all the time no matter what I was doing to her. She was just so happy to be being loved and looked after. How could someone just leave her out there to die? It's still WINTER here, freezing temps and wildlife someone must have gotten tired of her and dumped her out there to die!!

Thankfully she'll have a good life now, all because of a moose.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

There's simply not a bright or big enough halo to adore your wonderful self!! :angel2:Saved by a moose, imagine that! I wish darling little Lucy only good and safe times ahead.:dog:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Her picture & your story have brought tears to my eyes...,,I just don't understand why this kind of cruelty exists. 
I want to think that perhaps she was just lost and trying to find her way home,not that someone would purposely leave her in the middle of nowhere.....Silly me, I want to believe that everyone has a heart......instead of just the few, like YOU who do! Thank You for letting me know that people like you, and your friends still exist!


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

I don't know why some people do what they do to the helpless, little things. Makes me wonder how they treat there children.I still say, and I stand on it, there is a pay day comming someday for anyone that hurts the helpless. Im just so thankful that sweet little Lucy is now safe, happy , loved and taken care of. Thank you, and please let us know how she is doing.


----------

